# Remodeling/Refinishing w/ Dawg & Steve321



## Tech Dawg (Dec 13, 2010)

I just started this job last Thursday, a week early because the shower was leaking into the dining room. This room is more a non custom with new fixtures, cabinets, Tile floor, Veritek shower wall surround and tub refinishing. My good friend Steve321 just recently signed up for CT and he's doing the refinishing on this job :thumbup:


----------



## Tech Dawg (Dec 13, 2010)

Had the new faucet and wall surround in and usable by the second day...


----------



## Tech Dawg (Dec 13, 2010)

I peeled up the vinyl... it was on top of masonite paneling, on top of original toungue & groove wood floor, on top of a ton of lathe strips as shims and then the sub floor :furious:

In 7 feet the floor was out 1.5 inches and the other was was running 5/8" out in 5 feet. I used 4 bags of 86 Latilevel


----------



## Tech Dawg (Dec 13, 2010)

This stuff lays out nice and smooth :clap:


----------



## Tech Dawg (Dec 13, 2010)

I love my new TLS :thumbup:


----------



## Tech Dawg (Dec 13, 2010)

DW is finished around tub area and primed, customer will be painting after the job...
I was there at 7:45 am to pull straps, clean up floor and grout with Permacolor. Ran to Lowes for some things got lunch and went back to do final wash at 12:00 and had the toilet back in for them at 2:00. Tub refinishing is set for Tuesday :clap:


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

You should create a project for this. Every new one is an entry in the contest to win to win the iPads/Amazon gift cards.


----------



## HandyHails (Feb 28, 2009)

Smooth and easy. Get in. Get out. Get paid. 
Love 'dem type of jobs.

Shame they won't pay you to paint. Tough to take final pics w/ the old paint.


----------



## Tech Dawg (Dec 13, 2010)

angus242 said:


> You should create a project for this. Every new one is an entry in the contest to win to win the iPads/Amazon gift cards.


Angus, I won this the other day... it was at my doorstep when I came home from work :whistling:


----------



## Tech Dawg (Dec 13, 2010)

I don't like to paint very much but either way, they definately wanted to do the things that they are able to do. I wasn't supposed to start this until yesterday so the cabs won't be in till the 9th so I have a short week coming up tiling baseboard, trim door down etc... and then ill be back to hook up the cabs and top. Great customers too! The Mr. brews wine and beer so I get stuff every other day to take home so I will have no issues going back for final pics! :laughing:


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

Tech Dawg said:


> Angus, I won this the other day... it was at my doorstep when I came home from work :whistling:


I hate winning things I have no use for...:laughing:

Sometimes I gather too much thinset goodies. I have thrown out 5 bags of freebies this year. :sad:


----------



## HandyHails (Feb 28, 2009)

Almost makes me wish I played the game. 




Naaaaah.


----------



## CookeCarpentry (Feb 26, 2009)

Who is this Steve character?


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

CookeCarpentry said:


> Who is this Steve character?


Maybe he's a character :whistling:


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

Todd did you have any issues with the 86 cracking?


----------



## Tech Dawg (Dec 13, 2010)

angus242 said:


> Todd did you have any issues with the 86 cracking?


No, have you??


----------



## algernon (Dec 31, 2008)

Hey, how thick is the Dal Seal? I'm thinking it's like a thick Kerdi, or at least it looks like Kerdi from the pics.


----------



## Tech Dawg (Dec 13, 2010)

Dal and noble ts is thicker than kerdi by a substantial amount... probably almost double


----------



## Tech Dawg (Dec 13, 2010)

The only issue I had with the 86 was uncontrolable, where my new ply met the old floor by the tub skirt had a small gap in which I put 2 layers of mesh tape. But some ran down so there was a few tiny holes in which I skim coated before I set the membrane...


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

Tech Dawg said:


> No, have you??


Yes.


----------



## opiethetileman (Apr 7, 2005)

angus242 said:


> Some things are better off unknown.
> 
> I don't need to know what's in a White Castle hamburger nor do I want to know what Opie does to get from TLS. :no:


I have paid my dues to some of theese folks out there. I do buy things ya know do I have to post receipts:jester:

Trust me if ya guys were close I share what I get to try and such:thumbup:


----------



## Tech Dawg (Dec 13, 2010)

Tub is done and tiled in some baseboard :clap:


----------



## Tech Dawg (Dec 13, 2010)

Pretty much wraps er up! My customer didn't pick out hardware for the Conestoga Cabinet yet and they're going to get 2 new soapdishes so ill stop back for 20 minutes next week and get it in for them.
They are replacing the lights on their own...

The faucets are Moen Eva and the top is Pallette wheat granite with a bisque undermount. Another one dun sun :rockon:


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

Why did they buy such a small mirror?


----------



## Tech Dawg (Dec 13, 2010)

Its a small med cab that was made to fit the existing opening from the old metal one that was there. The customer wanted minimal tearout and turn the bathroom quickly since its the only one.


----------



## JohnFRWhipple (Oct 20, 2009)

*Nice Remodel*

Nice Remodel.

Your clients must love their new bathroom.

JW


----------



## tileman2000 (Feb 14, 2011)

Very nice Todd. On to the next one......


By the way, which grout did you end up using?


----------



## Tech Dawg (Dec 13, 2010)

PermaColor, that stuff sets the quickest... I had the floor grouted in the am and the toilet installed later that day :clap:


----------



## CookeCarpentry (Feb 26, 2009)

Tech Dawg said:


> Ha! Missed your post... Steve has been a Tub Refinisher for the last 15 years. He's a great guy and does really nice work :thumbup:
> 
> Cookie, He covers a very large territory... he gets me leads in my area and is very capable of doing the same for you!!! I follow his work and he follows mine so It's become a great business relationship:clap:


I just noticed this now - I remember getting your PM about it.

I haven't had much inquiry about tub refinishing, but will definitely keep him in mind. :thumbsup:


----------

